# Prepping using free samples



## armedprepper (Jan 8, 2013)

I have just started prepping and stocking up on supplies as well as creating a BOB for myself and my family of 5. Searching free sample sites just sitting around in my spare time I have come across free first aid kits, energy bars and many other free stuff.

just wanted to throw this idea out there...guess we'll see if and when the samples start coming in.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I've done this for years. My postman finally told me I had to get as bigger post box. Love the free samples.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I find a lot of free stuff at fatwallet.com


----------



## Huntmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

Websites for the free samples?


----------



## MamaTo3 (May 25, 2012)

Every so often I email companies and let them know how I (or my kids) like their products. Lots of times they will send a coupon for a free item in the mail if you mention that you would like to try something before buying it. You can usually find a "contact us" button somewhere on the companies website.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I've received many free items via Freebie Save.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Freeflys is another site with a lot of freebies.


----------



## armedprepper (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the other "freebie" sites. Here is one I used yesterday...

http://www.all4freebies.com/recent_offers_page_21.html

A lot of local hospitals also give away free first aid kits, just search them in your area and then search their site for it, even some regional hospitals will also. Thanks for the idea about getting the free coupons to "try" their product before buying idea.

I am also starting to gather info to start my seed bank. Anyone have any good sites for free seeds, I don't have any to share yet but hopefully in the future.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Free?????? You can get stuff for free??????

Everytime I get something for FREE it costs me an arm and a leg!!!! I once "won" a boat and motor (inflatable and electric) and all I had to do was pay for shipping...

$495

I've got to check out these sites!!!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Uh huh.... now I get it....

Folks, I run Linux. It's fairly impervious to malware that hijacks win-doze and usually does a decent job of making the nasties known. There were a couple links I clicked on that wanted to do bad things to my system. Be *REAL* careful.

Looks like there's more than one way to get to some "coupon printing software" from any of those sites I tried.

Already "registered" at one site using a special email address (I have my own domain and control the email boxes myself). Had to validate the email by clicking a link in an email that was sent after registration. That verification came in and contained an "invisible" link. (I looked at the source code) Just another "tracking site"....

Any of you folks who are getting "free stuff" from the web having issues with spam and such?


----------



## armedprepper (Jan 8, 2013)

I haven't had any issue with spam or pop ups from these sites where you can get free stuff. If anybody else has any known sites free share. It's such a simple way of collecting needed items w/o paying for them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Pumpkins Freebies

Also be sure to get your free sample of Wise Food Storage.


----------

